# VEPro 7 and Komplete Kontrol?



## dadadave (Dec 2, 2019)

I'm going to build an orchestral template soon with Cubase 10 and VE Pro 7. Now I wonder if such a setup allows using Komplete Kontrol's features. (I don't see why it shouldn't, but what do I know). Since I have the corresponding keyboard, there would some upsides to that.

Also: 
how much of an extra strain does it cause on the system to wrap Kontakt (or Play) in Komplete Kontrol (and then host it in the VEPro server)?

Finally, and somewhat separately:
When I select a track in the host (e.g. Cubase), does that automatically bring up the corresponding instance of Kontakt in VE Pro so I could see the instruments interface on my second screen? Or can such behavior be scripted? While that's not such a big deal for simple instruments that just use, say, some key switches and the mod-wheel, others have more things that need to be done in the GUI (e.g. build words in Dominus)


----------



## Vonk (Dec 3, 2019)

The NKS features of Komplete Kontrol do not work over external VEpro links. Your KK keyboard just rbecomes a plain transmitter of midi data, and you lose the instrument template and light guide features.
The instance of VEpro on your track can be madee to show on a second screen by invoking the right hand button on the VST panel. I don't know if it can be automated, but its just a mouse click away.


----------



## dadadave (Dec 3, 2019)

I see, thank you for clearing that up! That saves me some time wondering why it's not working and trying to fix it somehow, lol.


----------



## NoMagic (Dec 4, 2019)

dadadave said:


> I see, thank you for clearing that up! That saves me some time wondering why it's not working and trying to fix it somehow, lol.


Light Guide works for me (KK in VEP7), but no automatic track selection.


----------



## dadadave (Dec 4, 2019)

NoMagic said:


> Light Guide works for me (KK in VEP7), but no automatic track selection.



That's interesting, are the knobs auto-assigned to the instrument's parameters, too? having the built-in display show the parameter names is quite nice.


----------



## Vonk (Dec 4, 2019)

NoMagic said:


> Light Guide works for me (KK in VEP7), but no automatic track selection.


Is this with a vepro instance of KK on a different machine from your DAW? Please decribe your set-up.


----------



## NoMagic (Dec 4, 2019)

Sorry, should have mentioned this first: i have vepro, cubase and keyboard on the same mashine.
According to another thread it will not work over LAN: Post
The knobs on my keyboard are assigned to the intrument's parameters, but i have to manually assign the keyboard in VEP7 to the correct instance, after every track change in cubase.


----------

